# Factory Direct iPod deals



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## anandsihra (Sep 20, 2005)

I must also tell you of the great iPod deals available there. You can get a 4th g 20gb iPod refurbished for 299.99. And it comes with a full warranty.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

HowEver said:


> The thing about email notifications is... I guess, your original post gets forwarded. Too bad the system doesn't wait awhile and provide the corrected version.
> 
> So I gather this isn't the case: "Also, I must also let people know about the great deal I got on my iPod mini--- $50!!!!! I'm so happy about it!"
> 
> Or you just don't feel like sharing. Hope you don't mind my posting this, I can delete the reference if you prefer.


took a few sec to decipher ... but figured it out. iPod Mini for $50??? i knew they had some refurbs before but not for $50, it was something like $200. they don't have it listed anymore. can't see them reducing it to $50, even if it's discontinued.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

hahaha, the person thought the news was better posted in his/her own thread!

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=31477


----------



## anandsihra (Sep 20, 2005)

Actually, for your info, i bought my "$50 Ipod Mini" from a friend who got a 20gb and was getting rid of his mini. Believe me, if I could, Id share


----------

